# A Very Confused Piano Teacher



## madviolist (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi!

I came across this forum recently when I've been trying to learn more about VSTi and what's out there as I've lost touch with this years ago. I've already learned so much and love people's interest in what can be done with virtual instruments on this site!

Anyway, a bit about me - I'm a UK based piano teacher and fancy myself a bit of a composer tho there's still a lot to learn. Only recently realised I could work more with DAW and all that as I find it very creative and inspiring. I'm mostly interested in classical music and jazz but love anything unusual/great in whatever style.

Here's some of my recent work! --- Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - Midi Mockup

Filip


----------



## modal (Mar 13, 2022)

Welcome. And your concerto is an impressive work.


----------



## Ifness (Mar 13, 2022)

Great work on the concerto. Welcome.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 13, 2022)

Great composition and realization with NotePerformer3! You could teach us a few things or two on writing large form pieces and realizations it seems. Lovely very-modernish Vaughan Williams vibe, very peaceful.

You could get exponentially more "technical" with a lot of money and effort but it yields only linear improvements. Lots of people get great results with Staffpad. Dorico and a library such as Spitfire BBCSO are a bit more complicated to manage as of course are multiple libraries. Advance carefully before you find yourself mired in technical complexities. You seem to already have a great musical vs technical balance now.


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 14, 2022)

Welcome to VI-C, Filip--your concerto is certainly an achievement. Congratulations!
Have fun on the forum


----------



## Romsty (Mar 17, 2022)

Awesome concerto!


----------



## Superabbit (May 2, 2022)

You're more than a "bit" of a composer. Your chords and melodies are very evocative, which is the highest compliment I have. It makes me want to close my eyes and tilt my head back and go to the place you've created. It's late Spring and the trees are green and the Sun is bright and interesting things are afoot.


----------

